# Need for speed shift online



## CultusGeorge (28. April 2010)

Hallo! Ich habe heute zum ersten Mal NfS shift online gespielt. Meine Frage: Ich hab das Gefühl, alle Gegner fahren mit voller Computerunterstützung (Bremsassistent, Lenkhilfe usw.) Ich hab das alles nicht eingestellt und daher auch keine Chance gegen die anderen. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit, dass ALLE Teilnehmer an einem Rennen ohne Computerhilfe fahren. Das wäre doch viel lustiger, oder??

Danke für alle Tipps und Kommentare!!!


----------



## kero81 (29. April 2010)

Das aknnst du glaub ich einstellen wenn du nen Server bzw. ein Match auf machst. Ob Fahrhilfen erlaubt sind oder nicht.

Gruß Kero


----------



## Insanix (29. April 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das aknnst du glaub ich einstellen wenn du nen Server bzw. ein Match auf machst. Ob Fahrhilfen erlaubt sind oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß Kero



Jepp genauso ist es!


----------



## CultusGeorge (29. April 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Könnt ihr mir bitte noch erklären, wie das Aufmachen eines Servers bzw. Matches funktioniert?? Ich steige mit "online" ein und hab eigentlich alle Optionen durchgesehen, aber "Match" aufmachen bzw. Fahrhilfen für Online-Rennen hab ich nirgends gefunden! 

Danke für eure Geduld!!!

Beste Grüße aus Österreich!!!!


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2010)

Hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut und ich hab mich getäuscht. Du kannst es nicht einstellen ob Fahrhilfen erlaubt sind oder nicht. Hab das wohl mit Race Driver Grid verwechselt. Sorry nochmal.


----------



## CultusGeorge (2. Mai 2010)

OK, danke jedenfalls!


----------

